# Honda Generators....Please accept my apologies!



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I have ranted here about my Honda EV6010 generator. My latest rant involved the starter engaging for a second or two, then free spinning. I had a mechanic take the honda out of the flounder boat and have been using my Yamaha 2200 generator. 

Today another mechanic found the honda is 100%. It was a bad connection that was not allowing full voltage to the generator.
Although, still not in love with all things Honda - I was this time wrong.

I will be selling it for less than half of it's original cost if anyone needs one.
168 hours.
John


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you been floundering at all or has this wind killed you since a few weeks ago when I also went out?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Went once....Saturday night in Florida (no license). Wind was blowing big time. We only managed one flounder, but I did get to see the clear water they have there.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Went fishing for them Sunday afternoon, you may have seen my "report". Absolutely worst trip ever as I didn't catch one. I've NEVER had that happen before. Any nights this week looking promising weather/tide wise in your opinion?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad to hear things worked out. I know it's flustrating to get pumped up and make that trip to have tech problems. Ruger , I'm just watching the weather day by day. According to the report it's a nogo week. You can never trust the report though.When it does calm down it's going to be a convoy of giggers.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I will go when the wind lays down. Will be good to get back on the water without getting windburn. Have gotten flounder in spite of tides/moon phases/wind/etc.


----------

